
Shirtless Old Spice guy replies on Twitter with hilarious personalized videos - zeedotme
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2010/07/13/shirtless-old-spice-guy-replies-on-twitter-with-hilarious-personalized-videos/
======
anigbrowl
Very clever. I don't know who makes the stuff, but since childhood I associate
that brand with innovative ad campaigns. Besides the good-natured absurdity of
this one, issuing some unique versions strikes me as the modern equivalent of
branded trading cards - generate buzz for your product as people spend time
ensuring that they've seen them all.

------
exline
Brilliant. I just sat and willing watched 9 different adds for old spice. I
love the commercials and this is over the top. I bet the cost to produce each
clip is pretty small and the traffic that this is generating must be huge. I
have no idea how much this will drive sales, but I've got to think it will.

